# St Feuillien Saison Yeast cultivation



## IsonAd (23/1/14)

If i'm successful in cultivating yeast from the bottle, anyone have any idea what temp I should ferment it at?


----------



## JDW81 (23/1/14)

If it is a traditional belgian farmhouse strain then you'd be looking at starting fermentation at about 25 degrees and then gradually increasing to about 30 degrees after a week or so.

Are you certain that it is the fermentation strain in the bottle and not a different, more neutral strain used for carbonation?

JD


----------



## IsonAd (23/1/14)

It is a traditional belgian farmhouse strain, but I have no idea if they use a different yeast for carbonation - am hoping not..... Any idea how I can find out?


----------



## JDW81 (23/1/14)

Scour the internet? You could always email them [email protected] 

In reality it isn't that likely that they'd use a different strain for bottle conditioning, but it is worth trying to clarify. That way you at least know you are getting a pure saison strain and not a nondescript, flavourless carbonation strain.

JD

Edit: Spelling


----------



## brewtas (9/2/14)

Any luck with this IsonAd?


----------



## IsonAd (9/2/14)

Na, stepped it up twice over a few days then got side tracked and left it in the fridge for a while and realised that the clingwrap had a hole in it and it smelt funky. On the plus side there was a good layer of yeast at the bottom of the jar.


----------



## Batz (9/2/14)

Wyeast Private Collection Farmhouse Ale Yeast 3726, just buy it and save yourself the hassle. Great yeast and very close to St Feuillien Saison IMO.


----------



## IsonAd (10/2/14)

Yep definitely won't bother in future.


----------



## brewtas (10/2/14)

Cool, thanks Ison and Batz.


----------



## Batz (10/2/14)

I have heard a lot of brewers here say St Feuillien Saison is fairly ordinary, personally I really like it. Perhaps it's not as funky as some saisons but it's a good starting point.


----------



## brewtas (10/2/14)

Yeah, I had one the other day and thought it was pretty good. Nice soft malt flavours and less phenolic, more fruity than something like Dupont.


----------



## kevo (10/2/14)

Batz said:


> I have heard a lot of brewers here say St Feuillien Saison is fairly ordinary, personally I really like it. Perhaps it's not as funky as some saisons but it's a good starting point.


Easily available and not shabby- good saison for a Dan's beer.


----------

